# 2 Q's Compiz - Desktop Cube and Firefox Settings



## Yin (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello Tpu,
I know these questions may seem nooby but I am totally new to linux and I am trying to learn it, like I've just worked out how to get to my drives...... through the explorer and thank you in advance.

Q1.I've installed a compiz the fancy desktop stuff on to my ubuntu and I was just wondering if there was a way to customize it even more. What I want is for each cube side (work space?) to have its own panel (taskbar?) for example I open firefox on 1 cube side I change to the 2nd side I don't see firefox on the 2nd side.

Q2. I was wondering if it is possible to import all my settings from my windows firefox installation to my linux one. I know it is possible to backup and copy the settings. I normally just copy the mozilla folder in my user documents settings and put it in the same spot. I am wondering how do I navigate to the Linux Firefox settings and could i just copy and paste it over it?


----------



## DIBL (Feb 27, 2008)

Yin said:


> Hello Tpu,
> 
> Q1.I've installed a compiz the fancy desktop stuff on to my ubuntu and I was just wondering if there was a way to customize it even more. What I want is for each cube side (work space?) to have its own panel (taskbar?) for example I open firefox on 1 cube side I change to the 2nd side I don't see firefox on the 2nd side.



I don't understand this question.  You have four "viewports" on the cube, in order to provide more workspace.  Putting the same Firefox window on multiple sides would defeat that purpose.  You have the same panel on all four sides, but of course you can have as many of your favorite apps on the panel as you wish, and you can launch them from any of the four sides.





> Q2. I was wondering if it is possible to import all my settings from my windows firefox installation to my linux one. I know it is possible to backup and copy the settings. I normally just copy the mozilla folder in my user documents settings and put it in the same spot. I am wondering how do I navigate to the Linux Firefox settings and could i just copy and paste it over it?



You can easily export your Win Firefox bookmarks to an html file, and then import that into your Ubuntu Firefox, and have all your bookmarks. Do "Bookmarks>Organize Bookmarks>File>Export" and save it on a USB stick or something. I don't know that you can (or should) export/import other settings -- the Linux version of Firefox isn't exactly the same, and you might break it.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2008)

DIBL said:


> You can easily export your Win Firefox bookmarks to an html file, and then import that into your Ubuntu Firefox, and have all your bookmarks. Do "Bookmarks>Organize Bookmarks>File>Export" and save it on a USB stick or something. I don't know that you can (or should) export/import other settings -- the Linux version of Firefox isn't exactly the same, and you might break it.


I never tried it with Linux, but you can copy the user folder from Win to Mac. You just have to rename it the way it is on the Mac. Linux _should_ be similar.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 28, 2008)

Try this : http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676460

It is really cool.......Vista go home and redo....hehe.....


----------



## Yin (Feb 28, 2008)

DIBL said:


> I don't understand this question.  You have four "viewports" on the cube, in order to provide more workspace.  Putting the same Firefox window on multiple sides would defeat that purpose.  You have the same panel on all four sides, but of course you can have as many of your favorite apps on the panel as you wish, and you can launch them from any of the four sides.



The reason why I want to do this is because I like to have a clean panel? and the purpose is I rather do all my firefox in one work space, all my msn in another, and etc. I guess I've gotten used to this program which I still use in windows called ultramon. its a very good program for multiple monitors and it has this feature which gives the 2ndary monitor it's own "start bar?"



Wile E said:


> I never tried it with Linux, but you can copy the user folder from Win to Mac. You just have to rename it the way it is on the Mac. Linux _should_ be similar.



any idea where the user folder might be in Linux?

I know for windows it is 

C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Mozilla


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 28, 2008)

Yin said:


> The reason why I want to do this is because I like to have a clean panel? and the purpose is I rather do all my firefox in one work space, all my msn in another, and etc. I guess I've gotten used to this program which I still use in windows called ultramon. its a very good program for multiple monitors and it has this feature which gives the 2ndary monitor it's own "start bar?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must copy your bookmarks.html file from Windows and then place it into the proper directory in Ubuntu. It is under your home dir in an oddly named dir (yours will be different):


vilkan@vulkan:~/.mozilla/firefox/f6rtx3vi.dk fault$ ls book*
bookmarks.bak bookmarks.html


----------



## Wile E (Feb 29, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> You must copy your bookmarks.html file from Windows and then place it into the proper directory in Ubuntu. It is under your home dir in an oddly named dir (yours will be different):
> 
> 
> vilkan@vulkan:~/.mozilla/firefox/f6rtx3vi.dk fault$ ls book*
> bookmarks.bak bookmarks.html


He doesn't want to copy bookmarks, he wants to copy EVERYTHING, including settings and extensions.

Here's where the profile folder goes in Linux: *~/.mozilla/firefox/ * The .mozilla folder is a hidden folder. To show hidden folders in Nautilus (Gnome desktop's default file browser), choose View -> Show Hidden Files.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont think that extensions from Windows are going to work in Linux.....


----------



## Wile E (Feb 29, 2008)

VulkanBros said:


> I dont think that extensions from Windows are going to work in Linux.....


They will if they are cross compatible. The only ones that won't work, are the ones that are Windows specific. Most of them are universal tho.


----------



## Yin (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll give it a try n let you guys know what happens. Thanks for all the helps


----------

